# Hot and Humid!



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in the same boat here in FL. We've already had like 3 weeks of "feels like" over 100. 
The best thing I've found is keeping a towel in a cooler full of icewater, wring it out and put it in the bottom of the crate, and use a fan. You won't believe how cool it stays with evaporative cooling. Once it's ambient temperature just dunk it in the icewater again.

Brix is smack in the middle of double T. If I can put a show golden through double T during the summer in Florida and come out on the other side with a good attitude, I deserve a medal.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Same here, trying to get ready for a Q in August. Water temp last weekend was 88. Real feel everyday close to 100. Its tough to work on specific concepts that need repeating and its so hot. Our biggie now is she is determined to go outside, outside then middle. Most of the time that is the way it works but that isn't the point. The point is do what I say  Blinds are coming along, still need precise work, she is a little loopy and likes to turn left on right hand back. That is the fun of it though. I love teaching!
love it!!


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

One thing I do to help keep my dogs cool is to put a frozen 1gallon milk jug in her crate right in front of the fan.
Kind of a low tech air conditioner.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

K9-Design said:


> Brix is smack in the middle of double T. If I can put a show golden through double T during the summer in Florida and come out on the other side with a good attitude, I deserve a medal.


OH my gosh yes you do! I'm working on the same concept with Fisher and I've practically given up and am waiting for cooler weather because maintaining his attitude in this heat seems impossible lol!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

myluckypenny said:


> OH my gosh yes you do! I'm working on the same concept with Fisher and I've practically given up and am waiting for cooler weather because maintaining his attitude in this heat seems impossible lol!


I would consider doing the same but our "cooler weather" won't show up until November. My dog just wouldn't get trained. So we're going for it. I gotta say Brix is doing really well and has a good attitude.
He mastered single T really easily. When I backed up and lengthened the back pile the full 100 yards he struggled with locking onto the back pile and going straight, he wanted to head to one of the over piles. He got a lot of teaching and corrections and one day it just clicked. So last week I introduced the closer over piles and it blew his mind, if I sat him at the farther intersection and gave him an over he tried to angle in and go to the closer over pile. I've been doing attrition trying to get him to go to the correct over pile. Yesterday I finally gave him a collar correction -- one -- and guess who was RUNNING HIS BUTT OFF to the correct over pile after that?!! That tells me he was just goofing off before and deserved the correction. It's a fine line knowing or guessing when to do that! 
It was 93º at 8:00 p.m. last night when we started


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

K9-Design said:


> Yesterday I finally gave him a collar correction -- one -- and guess who was RUNNING HIS BUTT OFF to the correct over pile after that?!! That tells me *he was just goofing off *before and deserved the correction. It's a fine line knowing or guessing when to do that!
> It was 93º at 8:00 p.m. last night when we started


I think this is half of Fisher's problem, I let him get away with too much.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

K9-Design said:


> I've been doing attrition trying to get him to go to the correct over pile. Yesterday I finally gave him a collar correction -- one -- and guess who was RUNNING HIS BUTT OFF to the correct over pile after that?!! That tells me he was just goofing off before and deserved the correction. It's a fine line knowing or guessing when to do that!


Ha!
Yep, been there, done that!
I call that an "Aqua Velva" moment ... that means something for those of us who are old enough to remember the "Thanks, I needed that" commercial. I think the tag fits it well. It's sort of like, "Hey butthead, pay attention!"
It often works with even low stimulation.
FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

High Temps+Rainy Days=No training


Early morning should be good but very humid until later in the AM.


Headed to New Hampshire, should be cooler plus I have the lakes in the Lake Region.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes George, today real feel of 108, tomorrow real feel of 113 and Sunday 114. We see a little break on Monday. I was going to do some blinds at 6am this morning before work but it was 81 with 88% humidity. Poor dog is mad at me, this am she was sitting by the back of the truck barking wanting to go train.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Feeling like 40-45 Celsius here with the humidity - about 105-115 F I believe. So no field tracking this morning. We went to the pond for a bit of casting and blind work, instead and I can tell you - as I had to walk into the water with sandals on to encourage her go on the blind - that it was like a bath tub. Not sure it provided much relief, but it was the only training option today! We kept it short and sweet and wrapped before 11am.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Mid nineties and 15% humidity in Northern Nevada..This works for my dogs.


(running filtered water is important)


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

lol mid 90's and no humidity is like 75-80 here on the east coast. You have it easy right now. It's 96 here now and the heat index (factors the humidity) has it at 109 degrees right now. Tomorrow will have a heat index of over 115 degrees.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> lol mid 90's and no humidity is like 75-80 here on the east coast. You have it easy right now. It's 96 here now and the heat index (factors the humidity) has it at 109 degrees right now. Tomorrow will have a heat index of over 115 degrees.


105-115 real feel temps is normal for my area this time of the year.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

*Humidity is NOT for me!*



Maggie'sVoice said:


> lol mid 90's and no humidity is like 75-80 here on the east coast. You have it easy right now. It's 96 here now and the heat index (factors the humidity) has it at 109 degrees right now. Tomorrow will have a heat index of over 115 degrees.



LOL....I grew up in Lower NY and went to college at Univ of Miami Fla! 

I remember that humidity very well....Happy to say, I escaped to Nevada over 35 yrs ago..
Last time I visited relatives down there, ..I couldn't breath between the low altitude and the high RH..


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> 105-115 real feel temps is normal for my area this time of the year.


I lived in North Carolina for 6 years back in the 80s (Elizabeth City, an hour inland from Kitty Hawk) and it was rough in the summer time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I lived in North Carolina for 6 years back in the 80s (Elizabeth City, an hour inland from Kitty Hawk) and it was rough in the summer time.


Were you at the Coast Guard Station in E City?

I am South of that area.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Were you at the Coast Guard Station in E City?
> 
> I am South of that area.


No I lived directly across from the base in Camden.
My parents opened a second printing location. We're from Philly and eventually moved back to the area


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Lily at a recent hunt test. Mid to upper 80's pretty high humidity.
Silver shade netting, cooling fan with a frozen milk jug in front of the fan.
overall we stayed reasonably comfortable


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

As an avid runner dealing with the heat in NY region, I would like to offer up the tip of just not training the dog if it is that hot. Missing a day or even a week will not set you back that much. Many people fear loosing some conditioning if they miss sometime of training but the fact this if you are in good physical shape and/or your dog has has much training for whatever the event is, you just won't loose much of a competitive edge. Don't stress yourself or the dog over the heat... As the expression goes, just "chill". It's hot outside.

dlm ny country


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Honestly here it was very hot at about 90. The humidity is low around 30-40%. Which means we have something else very nasty - WILDFIRES! The smoke is horrible. The heat and sun are very hard to take. But smoke that stops you in your tracks. There are days we see no mountains at all, and visibility is down to 1/4 mile. Fairbanks is a lot worse up north. But down here in Anchorage we've had our fair share of smoke. That's the problem with Alaska, we get a nice warm summer, and it's blown up by smoke. Your lungs are tight and the ash is covering vehicles, so you know you're breathing it in.

It is back cooler now today. I think today will be 70. Less smoke than yesterday. 

In my dog van it's hard to keep cool. I keep the curtains closed if I'm parked. Keep the fans going and the windows open. If I open the awning it really helps a lot, I'm not really sure why. It's when we're driving down the road that I think we're the hottest. No good a/c in the van. Leave the windows down and it fills with smoke from the fires. 

So I haven't been training since June. Smoke and heat don't mix for me.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Honestly here it was very hot at about 90. The humidity is low around 30-40%. Which means we have something else very nasty - WILDFIRES! The smoke is horrible. The heat and sun are very hard to take. But smoke that stops you in your tracks. There are days we see no mountains at all, and visibility is down to 1/4 mile. Fairbanks is a lot worse up north. But down here in Anchorage we've had our fair share of smoke. That's the problem with Alaska, we get a nice warm summer, and it's blown up by smoke. Your lungs are tight and the ash is covering vehicles, so you know you're breathing it in.
> 
> It is back cooler now today. I think today will be 70. Less smoke than yesterday.
> 
> ...



That sounds really tough with the smoke. Worse than just plain heat which you can sort of deal with in various ways (fans, AC, solar blankets draped over the vehicles when parked, water training, etc). Smoke is just bad for everyone's lungs. I think you're smart not to train when the smoke is bad.


----------

